# Small Thanksgiving brag



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Took Recon (almost 6 mos) to my parents for Thanksgiving yesterday. I was a little nervous with my elderly grandparents walking around. Especially my grandfather who has an oxygen tank - I thought for sure Recon would think it's a toy to chase~! 

Well we were there for 8 hours and Recon was amazing! The entire family praised his behavior. Did not jump on anyone. Did not beg or even surf the living room coffee table for the crackers/cheese snacks. When we ate dinner, he calmly laid behind my chair and no one even knew he was there!

I was so incredibly impressed with him. 

Kudos to my pup & I hope everyone had an amazing Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Good job, Recon! What a good boy!


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Good job! Alexa was OK. lol

She did sniff and lick part of a cheesecake, so it wasn't too bad


----------



## lovemybeast (Nov 23, 2009)

WOW! We are working on not sniffing the counters. So far no tongue has come out. His nose just skims the edge enough to leave little snot marks, black counters.

My mom is frail from arthritis. They are coming for Christmas and she waves her hands up in the air around our last buddy. That is just asking for trouble. Tank has some manners to learn until them.

Kudos to Recon!


----------

